# midlake



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

anyone familiar... wow ...really good.

get the Flac lossy etc...






http://youtu.be/5M_2tlr_UFY


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Nope, new to me but I will watch it.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)




----------

